# Jim Rogers Warns: 'You Better Run for the Hills!'



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://lewrockwell.com/slavo/slavo146.html

Well known investor Jim Rogers, who made his fortune during the 1970′s crisis by investing in commodities like precious metals, has long-warned about the calamity faced by, not just America, but the world as a whole.

Rogers understands that we are living in perilous times, and that actions by governments, finance ministers and officials across the globe have left us on the brink of a very serious collapse that will end with currency turmoil, food shortages, panic, social unrest and a total shakedown of average citizens.

Now, with Europe having taken the unprecedented step of seizing private funds of depositors, Rogers suggest that time is running short and that those with the means to do so should get ready for the worst:

It's pretty scary what's going on in Europe&#8230;when they start taking money out of people's bank accounts. I, for one, am making sure I don't have too much money in any single bank account anywhere in the world.

Now there is a precedent&#8230;The IMF has said loot the bank accounts. The EU has said loot the bank accounts.

So you can be sure that other countries, when the problems come, are going to say&#8230; let's do it too.

&#8230;They're going to go crazy the next time around.

It's going to happen. Of course it's going to happen&#8230;

It's politicians who are telling you it's a special case&#8230; oh, don't worry, don't worry, don't worry.

What more do you need to know?

When politicians are saying 'You don't have to worry'&#8230;

Please, you better hurry, you better run for the hills. I'm doing it anyway.

I want to make sure that I don't get trapped.

Think of all the poor souls that just thought they had a simple bank account. Now they find out that they are making a 'contribution' to the stability of Cyprus. The gall of these politicians.

&#8230;

Don't trust any government. If you're going to listen to government, you're going to go bankrupt very quickly.

Source: Interview CNBC

Like his friend and colleague Marc Faber who has recommended farmland and hard assets to protect oneself, Jim Rogers says it's time to head for the hills. The fact is that Rogers has been a proponent of personal self reliance and farming since before the start of this crisis, having once argued that in the future it'll be farmers who will be driving Ferraris, rather than Wall Street bankers. Like Faber, who lives in the remote hills of rural Thailand, Rogers also owns property outside of major cities and says hard assets (commodities) will be one of the few safe havens during a major crisis.

As students of history and economics, both Rogers and Faber understand that major cities are not the place to be when modern-day financial and convenience delivery systems fall apart.

Be as far outside of the blast radius as possible. It's gonna' get ugly.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Head for the hills*

Not me! No way am I headed for the hills. I have everything I need right here. Take a look at my pics I posted here on this site, and of course no one reveals everything they have.

No doubt strange things are happening here on planet Earth and unless someone has a secure location to bug out to, I would advise them to shelter in place. If you don't have your "Doomstead" already in place it may be too late.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Not me! No way am I headed for the hills. I have everything I need right here. Take a look at my pics I posted here on this site, and of course no one reveals everything they have.
> 
> No doubt strange things are happening here on planet Earth and unless someone has a secure location to bug out to, I would advise them to shelter in place. If you don't have your "Doomstead" already in place it may be too late.


I think what he is trying to say. Is that the area has a limit of people it can support per acre. So those who live in cities or even in the suburbs are going to be in a world of hurt should anything happen because they don't have the ability to feed themselves.

I agree with him to a degree. Looking at land and trying to become self sufficent. A city however big or small is not a place I want to be near.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Where do you go if you are already in the hills? LOL


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Where do you go if you are already in the hills? LOL


trees, look to the trees on the hills LOL


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cnsper said:


> Where do you go if you are already in the hills?


Stay put and stand ready to defend!!!!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

This got me to thinking. From what I've heard Glenn Beck and others have encouraged buying farmland as an investment. And this letter is in regards to what other pseudosocialist countries are doing. I figure a lot of these new farm investors aren't actually going to use the farms before the gov seizes them for the common good. I'm not going tin hat, looking at precedent established in other pseudococialized countries in this case Mexico. To protect the poor farmer and keep down plantation owners, Mexico has a law on the books that if a farm plot isn't used for a specific period of time it will be seized by the federal government and redistributed to the poor.
So if you have more than they deem you can use they will redistribute it to those who can or are less fortunate. Tell me that doesn't sound like the current administration?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

What is funny, is those (like myself) who are in a city (in my case northern suburb of Atlanta) just can't up and relocate to a farm... It's impossible. 

I am on 2 acres, we have 6 undeveloped lots each between 2 acres and 6 acres, only 14-18 houses in our subdivision. The city has 35,000 people, and we are 35 miles from downtown Atlanta. We are 5-8 miles from any commercial build up besides a corner small Publix grocery store and gas station that is a mile. I have a flowing creek in the 46 acres of woods behind my house and 2 more with 2 miles. 

I honestly think, even though this is a high end area, it is high end rural, and being as isolated as we are, we should be pretty good, we are off the beaten path basically 8 miles from suburban cities in south, east, and 12 in the west...

Believe me, I would love 10-15 acres... But it just isn't possible... Wife's job, my company, daughter going into HS next year... Aka stuck.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Boomy said:


> I figure a lot of these new farm investors aren't actually going to use the farms before the gov seizes them for the common good. I'm not going tin hat, looking at precedent established in other pseudococialized countries in this case Mexico. ...
> 
> So if you have more than they deem you can use they will redistribute it to those who can or are less fortunate. Tell me that doesn't sound like the current administration?


No offense to Rogers, but the thought that only farmers will be driving Ferarri's is laughable...The gummint will seize the land & force farmers to work. Count on it. :ignore:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A government which will take your accounts will take your land so they can "feed the children".



> Rogers understands that we are living in perilous times, and that actions by governments, finance ministers *and officials* across the globe have left us on the brink of a very serious collapse that will end with currency turmoil, food shortages, panic, social unrest and a total shakedown of average citizens.


This is all central banking caused. It's not "actions by governments". It's the "officials"............in central banking driving governments. That's the media deflecting who is to blame. I have nothing else to dispute in the story.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> ... the thought that only farmers will be driving Ferarri's is laughable...The gummint will seize the land & force farmers to work. Count on it.


That was also my first thought.


----------

